# Beautiful Salvini pair!



## KGilly20

Finally got some shots of my Salvini pair that have been hiding 24/7 until i introduced more fish.
4 Juvie JD: 3 male 1 female (i think)
1 male firemouth
1 juvie flowerhorn
1 Juvie GT
(I know.....
Female








Pair (male: 4", Female: 3.5")


----------



## KGilly20

Here is a shot of the Flowerhorn (about 1.25")








And a shot of the Firemouth....I'm thinking its a male. (2"-2.5")


----------



## KGilly20

And the GT. (3"-3.5")


----------



## GOSKN5

nice looking fish.... the sals look very bright and outgoing now!!

what size tank do you have them all in?


----------



## mlancaster

Hi *KGilly20*,

Your salvini look great. How is thier tempermant towards the other fish? Are they more out in the open now or still hide a lot until feeding?

Thank you for sharing all the great pictures.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## KGilly20

They are all in a 55 gallon. (12x48) They all get along surprisingly well as of now. They all leave each other alone for the most part. The salvinis are always out in the open now. They very rarely hide. They made quite the turn around from when i first got the.  The only fish that bother each other are the 4 JDs.


----------



## KGilly20

Great news!!! I just did a WC and rearranged my rock work and i noticed that the female salvini vent is showing and now they're inseparable. Ill keep you guys updated.


----------



## KGilly20

update for salvini....They have been getting alot more aggressive towards every other fish. The female began pecking at the walls of the cave (im guessing to clean it and/or seeing if its a good place). 
Should i be looking for lip locking too? 
Heres a picture of the female with her vent out.








And my god, would you look at those colors?








Seriously love this pair!


----------



## SEAN420

hopefully, u dont have a problem onm ur hands.. a 55 and that many fish while these 2 breed might lead to some casualties. be careful n best of luck.. they look lovely.


----------



## CjCichlid

Nice looking Sals but I got to agree with the above post. Once everyone puts on a bit more size and those Sals spawn things are going to turn ugly quick. A pair of Sals will need a 55gal to themselves.


----------



## bwestgsx06

have they spwaned yet? I'd be interested in taking some of the fry off your hands if you're willing to part ways with them and ship...


----------



## KGilly20

They have not spawned just yet. It should be fairly soon by the way they are acting towards each other. The are already trying to kill every other fish.


----------



## bwestgsx06

well goodluck keep us posted


----------



## SEAN420

if u have the money, id kinda try to transfer them to another tank. seems like you saying they are trying to kill other fish is the earliest sign they want the other fish out of their territory now. soon after eggs come itll get worse, then after the fry are out.. forget it  it will just be a salvini tank


----------



## zuke2k

Wow beautiful fishy


----------



## KGilly20

No real update today. Just a few questions.

Will the male typically be ready to breed before the female?
Will the male attack the glass and flare trying to show off for the female?


----------



## bwestgsx06

any updates man?


----------



## KGilly20

Just found eggs this afternoon :thumb: 








All these pictures are from today. You guys might not be able to tell but both the female and the male have gotten alittle big bigger.
-Shot of the female guarding her eggs.








-And a shot of the male guarding the eggs.








In this picture you can see some kind of weird milky white slime on my Driftwood. Can someone identify it? I presoaked the driftwood for a week before putting it in my main tank. (about a week ago). I was going to take it out today but that's when i saw the eggs.
All of my water parameters are in check so should i be worried?

-Here is a larger picture of the UNKNOWN slime.


----------



## bwestgsx06

Taken from the library Tank Setup Section about driftwood:
What's that fuzz on my driftwood?

Quite often after driftwood is added to an aquarium, a white almost transparent fuzz will grow on it. This fuzz can appear several weeks to several months after the driftwood is added to the aquarium. Popular thinking is this fuzz is either a fungus or a mold. Either way it's harmless, unfortunately it's not pleasing to look at. Some people have had luck just brushing it off. Others have had luck by introducing algae eating fish, as they will actually eat it. Neither technique will guarantee preventing this fuzz from recurring. The important thing is to have faith, as it will eventually disappear.

How is the pair doing in the community setup? I'm almost done with my cycle of the new 55 gallon I set up to try and get a couple pairs of Salvini's out of so the others are in my main tank and seem to be doing ok although the gang of them have already killed 2 tiger barbs haha


----------



## KGilly20

Thank you for clearing up the "UNKNOWN mold".

On other hand, the Salvinis are doing great! Up until today there were no territorial disputes. Being that there are eggs in the tank you can only imagine how hostile the salvs are being toward the other fish. The salvs killed the GT about 2 weeks ago. The survives are the 4 JD's, 1 Firemouth and 1 Flowerhorn (for now)........I also have a leleupi (1.75") whom is never bothered by the salvs, even when swimming by the eggs. Its like they cant see him.


----------



## bwestgsx06

no prob - that's kinda funny cuz my Sals killed my green terror too. (he was significantly smaller tho) I came back from a 4 day vacation and found my BN pleco sucking on his corpse - I'm guessing my roommates not feeding the fish led to his death moreso than territory because 2 tiger barbs are missing and the others have quite a bit of damage to em


----------



## KGilly20

So i guess my next questions are:

How long does it take for the eggs to hatch?
Should i do anything special? (When should i do a WC?)
should i remove some of the wigglers when they do hatch?


----------



## KGilly20

Okay so i woke up this morning to see that the female and the males are a little ripped up. It seems the male has been chasing the female away from her eggs and guarding them him self. Is this normal?


----------



## KGilly20

AHHHHH! The male is eating the eggs. Or do they move the eggs around?

I actually just watched him eat some. Should i have done something to prevent this? cause im pretty sure almost all of them gone =[


----------



## bwestgsx06

maybe one of the salvini experts can chime in cuz I really have no clue - I've never had em before now and mine are all too small (besides my original female) to breed. I have heard of fish eating eggs if they're not fertilized but I think that's only the case if the eggs are white and from the pictures it looks like they're all fertilized.

Also, who knows why they do things honestly - sometimes their instincts are somewhat weird - I had a young convict pair basically claim half my 4 footer to lay the eggs, and than after the fry were free swimming for a couple days, they moved all of them to a different spot for some reason and than abandoned them. WTF.


----------



## KGilly20

Yeah, my Salvs have been going through mood swings. One day they dont even know the other is in the tank, the next they love each other and the next the male is eating the eggs and nipping at the females fins. Just when you think you know your fish, they turn around and bite ya.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey

Some cichlids will eat there eegs/fry when felt threatened. When i had cons they did it once or twice.


----------



## KGilly20

*** heard that cichlids are known to eat the eggs when they're in danger but that doesn't explain why the male is nipping at the female. =-/


----------



## bwestgsx06

my convicts did that all the time - especially if they were fighting because one of them wasn't watching the eggs/fry when they were "supposed" to.

Also, after all the fry got eaten in the community tank, they had a perty bad little quarrel and the female got her lips tore off from lip locking, I introduced a dif female, and now things are ok again.


----------



## bwestgsx06

Any updates man? Did you get any free swimmers or did they eat em all?


----------



## KGilly20

=[ No updates that are good. The salvinis killed the flowerhorn and the 2 smaller JDs.

My stock is getting more comfortable for the salvinis.

2-Salvini
2-JD
1-Firemouth
1-Leleupi 
1-Clown pleco
1-Chinese pleco


----------



## KGilly20

Okay so the female salvini's vent is getting really big and the males never changes....
So im gonna guess they are gonna lay eggs again fairly soon. Is there anything i can do to avoid a repeat of last time they laid eggs? (male eating all of the eggs)

Thanks.


----------



## bernie comeau

KGilly20 said:


> Is there anything i can do to avoid a repeat of last time they laid eggs? (male eating all of the eggs)


Not much, IMO. Other then have some patience and understand it often takes a pair a few tries to get it 'right'. Sometimes a pair will be successfull their first try, though more often it will take a young pair 2-3 attempts to become successfull. Your real concern should be male-female aggression, particularily between spawns. A good idea to have a devider handy, just in case, or have another tank that one of the pair can be removed to. Another safety precaution is to have caves that the female can fit into, but the male cannot, once the male has gained significant size over the female.


----------



## ahud

Good luck seeing eggs now that you have plecos, they will most likely eat the eggs during the night.

If you want to see the whole parental care I suggest taking out all of the other fish and sticking with the salvs and some dithers.

The break ups are common IME when tanks are crowded. The female gets mad at the male because he is not keeping the other fish away (I'm guessing in a 55 it's impossible for him too).

Hope that helps you out some.


----------



## KGilly20

The only with having a devider in my tank is there is really no where i can put it....









As for the male putting on weight. He is already twice as big as the female. As far as i know this next spawn will be the 3rd time for this pair so maybe itll work this time. What happen last time was, they laid the eggs, they guarded them together for about a day and then the next morning i turned the lights on and the male had already eaten have the eggs and the female was all beatin up (trailers missing and anal fin was fanned out) IDK what could have happened.

I made an egg tumbler after the last failure....






















Do you guys think that it'll work? If not, any suggestions on how to make it better.

Also, how would i get the eggs in the tumbler? I was thinking of using a turkey baster. Or will that damage the eggs? Also should i put all the eggs in the tumbler or just a few?


----------



## bernie comeau

KGilly20 said:


> I made an egg tumbler after the last failure....


No, no.....an egg tumbler is for mouthbrooders. To do substrate spawner eggs artificially, an air stone placed close to the rock with eggs on it is all that is needed to get oxygen to the eggs. Place in a container, that it doesn't matter whether it gets stained. Use methylene blue until it is so dark that you can barely see the eggs. The only problem with this is I'm not even sure you can still buy methelene blue anymore :-? ....I wouldn't know how to do eggs artificially with out methylene blue as many, if not most of the eggs will fungus with out it.

Regardless, you should give your pair many tries before you even consider doing it artificially. Chances are they will get it right .....soon enough. There is not much of a market for salvini juvies so I would think the main reason or benefit of breeding such fish is observing the behavoir of the parents raising offspring.

Are you sure it was the male that ate the eggs? Unless you actually seen him do it, it is probably more common for a female to do so. Anyways, give them a chance to succeed....there is no set pattern on how many attempts a pair will need to be successfull. I've had pairs of salvini lay eggs at least 5-6 times before they got free swimming fry. I've only had one pair that ever got fry from their first attempt.


----------



## KGilly20

oh ****-ola.....guess i missed that part in the intro to cichlid breeding 

I actually do have an LFS that sells methylene blue but im gonna let them do it naturally a few more times before i turn to artificial breeding.

Thanks for the info Bernie comeau! :thumb:

Also what would be some good dithers to use with salvs?


----------



## ahud

You don't need dithers if you are not going to remove the other fish, I think adding dithers with your current stock would just compound the problem.


----------



## KGilly20

I have a friend with a tank i can put them in a day or 2. Just wanna know what a good dither would be.

Again, thanks!


----------



## bernie comeau

KGilly20 said:


> Just wanna know what a good dither would be.


If your fish are not overly scared, then your present stock is performing the dither role well. No need to change stock or add 'schooling' fish unless your fish are overly scared or 'spooked' frequently.

I've had salvini free swimming fry about 100 times or more over a 10 year period.......every single time with a pleco in the tank! Even small young salvini have been able to defend from 12-13" plecos......though i must say it took more effort and they had more 'problems' then young cons (female con seems to know right away to bite the pleco in the tail and it will swim away, where as with salvinis the male always attacks them face first). Yes, it's possible for a pleco to eat eggs or wrigglers, but if your plecos are young and small, very unlikely your salvinis will have any problem keeping them out of the area. Certainly over the long term, as stubborn as a pleco can be, they learn to keep their distance from breeding sals!


----------



## KGilly20

Thanks for all the info.

Stock up dates:
My plecos are : 1 clown pleco (1") 1 Chinese pleco (4") 
Firemouth 1.5"
leleupi 2"

I was able to give my JDs to a friend so now i just have the salvs and the stock above.

I came home late last night and had the chance to watch them lay eggs. (didnt take any pictures....IDK what i was thinking) So far so good.


----------



## ahud

By mentioning dithers I meant if your salvs are still unable to keep away your other fish then you may want to switch them out for an appropriate dither fish.

Everybody's experience will vary, but the majority of the time pairs are only able to keep the other fish at bay until the fry go free swimming. If that is all you are after then that is cool, but if you want to see the extended care then you will have to remove the fish that will pick them off. IMO, watching the parents take care of fry that are more developed is a lot more fun, they have to catch them in their mouths when they go to far and lead them around the tank for food.

IME, fry numbers have always dwindled unless the parents were alone or only had a couple of fish to defend against. Somebody on here frequently states "a community tank is not a breeding tank" and that has been my experience exactly.

Bernie, 
I have not heard of too many people having breeding success with large plecos. One reason I don't keep them.


----------



## spankym13

Hey, nice fish. very beautiful..... I also have a 55 gal. Could u share a pic of the whole tank?? And what type light bulb your using.... It shows the colors great....


----------



## bernie comeau

ahud said:


> an appropriate dither


Well, everbody you tell me what is an appropriate dither for a breeding pair ( or polygamousous male as That is all i have ever known of the species!) I have my ideas; pleaser tell me yours!


----------



## ahud

LOL Bernie calling me out,

If it was me, I would be tempted to try something that would be easy to keep away, maybe another mid size cichlid? I guess target fish is more of the word than dither. For my fish I will throw in a convict or something similar to keep a male busy.

Bernie, I like your post, they are all from experience. I have never bred salvs so I don't really know much. My only experience is that keeping pairs in communities usually means the fry do not last long. :thumb:


----------



## KGilly20

spankym13 said:


> Hey, nice fish. very beautiful..... I also have a 55 gal. Could u share a pic of the whole tank?? And what type light bulb your using.... It shows the colors great....


There is a picture of the tank a couple of replies up. As for the lighting im using a SolarMax HE2 T5 Strip Light - 48" 28w x2 from DEEP BLUE. (10,000k day bulb and Actinic-03 bulb and 8 blue moonlight LED's....All independent controls)


----------



## spankym13

Nice, it really brings out the color on the fish well.... I have just a standard daylight bulb from home depot.. also yea i saw the tank pic after i made the post. My bad haha..... Looks nice.


----------



## spankym13

Do you have any shots of your JD?? :fish:


----------



## KGilly20

The JDs were never really the focus of my tank. Therefore i never really took to many photos of them. :-/ Also i gave the 2 i had left to a friend so i cant even take a picture of them for you =[

UPDATE. salvs are doing alot better parenting then they did last time. Female doesnt ever leave the eggs alone while the male acts like he doesnt even know they are there. hahah


----------



## KGilly20

Okay so about 5 days ago the Salvs laid eggs in clear visibility. When i woke up this morning there were only 4 white eggs on the rock. I instantly assumed the worst and thought the male ate all the eggs. I was a little confused as to why the female was still guarding the same area with her life and i soon realized that all the wigglers are in a crack in the driftwood and still alive =]


----------



## mlancaster

Hi *KGilly20*,

Congratulations.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## KGilly20

Okay so the mother is moving the wigglers again and this time shes putting them in between the side of a river rock and gravel. Is there a chance that they are gonna wiggle there way down into the gravel or? Im just worried :-?


----------



## shamootie

so i'm sorta new to the forum ... i was reading the back and forth and it kept me amused and i enjoy hearing how experiences are going ... but now im curious as to how it all ended?


----------



## KGilly20

shamootie said:


> so i'm sorta new to the forum ... i was reading the back and forth and it kept me amused and i enjoy hearing how experiences are going ... but now im curious as to how it all ended?


It hasnt ended yet. Today is day 2 of being wigglers. From what *** read they should be free swimming within a week of being wigglers. So far so good!


----------



## KGilly20

Okay, so i took the time to get some pictures. 
You cant really see the wigglers at all from the front of the tank but, in the first picture the female is staring at them in a crack in the Driftwood.








Second picture - Female showing her true colors as she guards here fry.








Third picture - male showing his true colors. Surprisingly he has even more neon splotches in person!









Tell me what you guys think!!!

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## mlancaster

KGilly20 said:


> Tell me what you guys think!!!


I think you have a pair of salvini with exceptional colors. I hope you are ablke to grow out some of thier spawn.

Thank you for the updated pictures, they are great.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## KGilly20

mlancaster said:


> I think you have a pair of salvini with exceptional colors. I hope you are ablke to grow out some of thier spawn.
> 
> Thank you for the updated pictures, they are great.
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


Thank you sir!


----------



## KGilly20

Just wanted to ask how long does it take wigglers to become free swimmwes?


----------



## bwestgsx06

i think like a week?


----------



## dr01d

nice salvini :0


----------



## sergey6116

Really beautiful pair :thumb: .


----------



## BigJagLover

Free swimming from wiggler is a relative term, as far as time is cocerned. My spelling is terrible so please bare with me, lol. Ok so the time depends on temp of the water. the warmer the water the faster the wigglers will grow because their metabolism speeds up. So at lets say 78*F they should be free swimmers at about a week to 10 days. At 82*F it shouldn't be more then 5-7 days. By the way not all of them will be free swimmers at exactly the same time. the first ones to get ready to become free swimmers will start looking like they are jumping off the bottom will convolsions, it's really funny to see. Once this happens all of them should be up and swimming in less then 2 days time.

hope this was helpful. by the way i love your sals so i am going to say this next part for their sake. Get the flower horn out of the tank asap. I know it is smaller then them now and it will most likely stay nice and scared of them for a while but at some point it will get bigger then them and it will kill eveything in your tank. I have a female flowerhorn and she will not let anything stay in her tank and it's a 125 gallon. She has murdered or seriouly injured red devils, oscar, green terrors, fire mouths, jd's, midas', and other fh's just to name some. Everytime i have tried to add fish, even when she was small, it has ended eventually in terror. that's just my 2 cents on that. also your fm might not make it once your sals get bigger, i have had very little success long term with those two species.

Sorry for ending on such a down note but i couldn't let it go without being said.
AWSOME SAlS!


----------



## Flippercon

Very Nice pair you have there!


----------



## KGilly20

BigJagLover said:


> Free swimming from wiggler is a relative term, as far as time is cocerned. My spelling is terrible so please bare with me, lol. Ok so the time depends on temp of the water. the warmer the water the faster the wigglers will grow because their metabolism speeds up. So at lets say 78*F they should be free swimmers at about a week to 10 days. At 82*F it shouldn't be more then 5-7 days. By the way not all of them will be free swimmers at exactly the same time. the first ones to get ready to become free swimmers will start looking like they are jumping off the bottom will convolsions, it's really funny to see. Once this happens all of them should be up and swimming in less then 2 days time.
> 
> hope this was helpful. by the way i love your sals so i am going to say this next part for their sake. Get the flower horn out of the tank asap. I know it is smaller then them now and it will most likely stay nice and scared of them for a while but at some point it will get bigger then them and it will kill eveything in your tank. I have a female flowerhorn and she will not let anything stay in her tank and it's a 125 gallon. She has murdered or seriouly injured red devils, oscar, green terrors, fire mouths, jd's, midas', and other fh's just to name some. Everytime i have tried to add fish, even when she was small, it has ended eventually in terror. that's just my 2 cents on that. also your fm might not make it once your sals get bigger, i have had very little success long term with those two species.
> 
> Sorry for ending on such a down note but i couldn't let it go without being said.
> AWSOME SAlS!


Thanks for the info! :thumb:

Also, is there a thread about feeding free swimmer? If not can someone please explain what steps i should take?

Thanks in advance


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

When I had my sal pairs I just fed the fry crushed up flakes and de-encapsulated brine shrimp. Thats what I feed all of my fry.


----------



## KGilly20

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> When I had my sal pairs I just fed the fry crushed up flakes and de-encapsulated brine shrimp. Thats what I feed all of my fry.


Did you use a turkey baster to get the food to the fry?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Nope. I just feed like normal and it gets down to them. They also eat other things like algae,left overs, and other.


----------



## KGilly20

Okay. Soo....The monsters are rising....


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Very nice! Congrats! 

I would love to have Salvini again


----------



## ahud

Kgilly,

You are making me want a pair. You have done a great job with this thread, nice picture updates and good job staying on topic.


----------



## KGilly20

Thank you both! I love this pair from the second i got em!

On topic....The parents recently moved the free swimmers to pretty much the middle of know where. Seems as if they want them to get eaten. 
























The leleupi in my tank is just picking them off one at a time because he his hiding spots the sals cant fit into.









These are with my camera phone so there not that clear.


----------



## KGilly20

Okay...So this morning i woke up and the parents had rallied all the free swimmers up and put them in one place. This afternoon when i turned on the lights...The free swimmers dispersed themselves throughout the tank within 30 seconds. Seems as if the parents have no control.

I would say im worried but, im not because the dad killed the firemouth last night so now there is only 1 threat left (leleupi).

I just wanted to get some opinions...

Thanks in advance


----------



## bwestgsx06

is this their first spawn? My convicts did the same thing - moved em to the middle of nowhere on their first one..


----------



## KGilly20

Well when i bought them from my LFS they had just laid eggs before i picked em up. A month or 2 later they tried again and the male ate them all. This is the third time that i know about. I've been hearing that it is alot of trial and error with fish breeding, and that i should just let nature take its course and don't rush anything.


----------



## KGilly20

Okay guys! I need some opinions....
Its been 2 weeks since *** done any WC and my parameters are still in line.








Camera made the ammonia test tube look kinda green but it isnt...Its bright yellow in person.
Nitrates are at 5-10ppm... 
What should i do?
Should i do a small WC? (10%) 
Should i do a reg. WC? (25%) 
Should i leave it alone?


----------



## ahud

Your nitrates are not a big deal, but water changes never hurt. The more the merrier.

In my limited experience with fish with large broods, they have always lost control of the swarm of fry and the fry would then be picked off until a smaller amount were left. The parents can usually control the smaller swarm.

I have not bred Salvs, but with most fish the fry will continue to be picked off. Some may argue differently, but there is a reason breeders use breeder tanks and not community tanks lol. Expect the fry to steadily picked off.

Leleupi are superb predators anyway, seems you have a similar thing going that I did with my Crencichla. Just like your Leleupi, my Crencichla could hide from the parents and pop out and catch a fry or two when the opportunity arose. The parents don't have much of a defense against this.

Hope that helps you some,
Aaron


----------



## KGilly20

Yeah! It's really interesting to watch the leleupi stalk the fry. Survival of the fittest is the theme of my tank now!

So how much water would you suggest i change? I dont wanna stress the parents or the fry. =/


----------



## Sparrk

if you change water often they will more lkely grow a bit faster just have to be careful not to suck in a fry, what I do is suck in the water in a bucket so I can check for fry before trowing out the water


----------



## KGilly20

Most of my tank floor is covered in river rocks. Do you guys suggest i move them and syphon out the gravel or just suck water out from the top?


----------



## BigJagLover

I would just use a gravel siphon tube on the end of your hose and move real slow. As for the size of the water change, i like to do a 50% every week. It will be more beneficial in the long run. but just keep an eye on your nitrates and as long as your happy adjust the wc schedule to your liking. Be sure to keep the nitrates below 40ppm if you can. Most of my fish sulk if i let them get any higher.


----------



## ahud

If you test your water change water, and the parameters do not differ much from the tank water (PH, GH, KH, and temp) then big water changes do not bother the fish. Actually, quite the opposite the fish love them.

I do water changes with fry, and never noticed any problems. They grow a lot faster.


----------



## KGilly20

Okay so i did a 75% WC....And all **** broke loose.

The male decided he hated the female and would guard the fry alone and beat the $^&* out of the female. So this morning i went out and got a tank divider and put the female where the fry were. So far so good except for the fact that the females fins are alittle bit up and her lower jaw is scratched from lip locking. Is there any meds i can put in the tank to help heal her up? (epsom salt or any other commercial meds)

Thanks


----------



## ahud

Your not blaming that on the WC are you?

With centrals, (especially aggressive ones) that happens frequently.

No need to add salts or meds. With clean water she will heal up fine.


----------



## KGilly20

I actually was blaming it on the WC. Cause as i was doing it i decided that i was gonna take the gravel that was on top of the original sand out. As soon as i was done the water was really cloudy and the male was sticking by the fry and the female was up behind the filter.

And yeah her fins are already healing up quickly!


----------



## ahud

Hmm, yeah I would not have messed with the decor much since the pair bonds with larger centrals are so flimsy. These fish usually pair up to spawn and then go their different ways once the fry are old enough.

Just to let you know what I do, when I have fry I just do water changes and I don't worry about vacuuming the bottom. Unless you overfeed (which most do ) the bottom should not be that nasty anyway.

Don't worry too much, healthy fish will spawn every 4-6 weeks.

Sorry about your misfortune.


----------



## KGilly20

Im not worried about it. The pair is separated right now and the fry are with the mother.

How long should i wait until i let the male back in the tank?


----------



## ahud

That is a trial and error type of thing, I personally have never been able to get it right lol.

What you look for is the male and female to start hanging out together near the divider.

I would let the female raise the fry though, that way you don't risk it and give her plenty of time to heal.


----------



## KGilly20

Thats what i was thinking! I gave the female about 2/3 of the tank, i figured this would give her and the fry plenty of room to move and the male doesnt deserve more then 1/3, Hes a bully!


----------



## bwestgsx06

how they holding up now?


----------



## KGilly20

The male slipped through the divider and the glass and killed the female and ate all the babies over night. I then gave the male to a friend and I then decided i would switch over to Hap/Peacock tank. Ill soon post a topic in the lake malawi section...stay in touch. opcorn:


----------



## CjCichlid

Sorry about your loss... Good luck with your new stock though! :thumb:


----------

